# Best Bottom for red bellie's



## Needles (Feb 3, 2005)

Looking into gettin some pirannah What do you suggest as the best for them aqurium gravel or something like pebbel rock any suggestions?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

larger gravel... darker colors, natural colors, how big is the tank and how many are you getting?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Because they are quite big, messy fish and require copious amounts of meaty food, then medium sized gravel is ideal with gravel cleans at least once a week to prevent dead meat from rotting and causing ammonia spikes.
How big's the tank? What filter have you got?


----------



## Needles (Feb 3, 2005)

Not getting them now Im just starting my research. But Im going to start with just 2 of them and a 55 gal tank and eventually will go to a 75. Havent decided on a filter yet may run a hang on and a bio wheel.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would get 3 instead of 2, distribute thier aggression. Also I would either get a 125 or at least the 75 gallon right of the bat. Also I have found that thier messiness is a little over rated, mostly because there are few leftovers that get left behind (mostly scales on feeders, and bits and peices of shrimp, fish, and other raw seafoods) I have a good clean up crew with mine, (pond snails, around 20 of them) and they pick up the scraps of food and do a good job with algae. I do water changes three times a month, and a gravel cleaning once a month. Everything so far doing good, having piranhas for six years now. No losses, no disease!


----------



## Needles (Feb 3, 2005)

Hmm I think I have read that having three will cause two to become close causing the third to be put out and picked on and other things. what percent water change do you do. and what size are they now?


----------



## myles (Jan 21, 2005)

yeah that can be tricky i have had 3 together befor with no problums, but really u should have atleast 4-5 in a school for best results but still ul need a tank big enough, oh an i tried 2 together once and one killed the other within a week or 2......... so more the better. also make sure theres alot of stuff to hide in like plants and if u put rocks in there make sure they have no sharp edges because when starteled they could cut themselfs up on them. Also a more subdued lighting would be appriciated because in the wiled thye live in mercky waters and a bright light will make them more skittish but with enought plants ect will help that out. also try and feed them shrimp/krill and earth worms apparently help alot with health and coloration, a good veried diet along with beef heart and stuff.


----------



## Needles (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool thanks


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

For grow out the best is a bare bottom tank. They like to rip/tear/knaw thier food...and are fairly messy. For breeding you need gravel as they dig a pit to spawn in. After breeding they cover the eggs up...and the male dances over the spawning site.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

It depends on the species but as I recall RBP's do not cover thier eggs... they do protect them until they hatch though.


----------

